# Can U Identify this kayak????



## klimbien (Jul 15, 2005)

So here we go... Who can help me identify this boat. The Blue boat is a long skinny steep creak'n boat, The Prion Fly. 

Who can identify the Green/yellow boat.


----------



## klimbien (Jul 15, 2005)

/Users/Chris/Desktop/Prion Fly.JPG


----------



## tango (Feb 1, 2006)

Fail


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

The Fly was not a creeker.


----------



## klimbien (Jul 15, 2005)

Sorry, can't get the photo to load- super fail.


----------



## Melrose (Nov 2, 2005)

Prijon fly

We had a woman paddle a fly on the grand this winter. She's a great kayaker and loved that quirky, slicey boat.


----------



## klimbien (Jul 15, 2005)

lets try this again....


----------



## klimbien (Jul 15, 2005)

klimbien said:


> lets try this again....


ok - ANYONE know the model of this Green/yellow kayak? For some reason I want to say it was a Necky Jive.


----------



## klimbien (Jul 15, 2005)

Found it.... Geez google/bing - took ya long enough.

Necky Jive.

no fail.

BoaterTalk: Image: Jive


----------

